# Riding racehorses - help please!



## Sanolly (25 August 2010)

I have anew job in a racing yard - general groom and rider! I have absolutely no idea about work riding racehorses so any help please?! Tips on position, where to put hands, single hand bridges and vaulting on would be very much appreciated! Cuppa's and choccy hobnobs for any help!
Also in C&E


----------



## R2R (25 August 2010)

Sanolly said:



			I have anew job in a racing yard - general groom and rider! I have absolutely no idea about work riding racehorses so any help please?! Tips on position, where to put hands, single hand bridges and vaulting on would be very much appreciated! Cuppa's and choccy hobnobs for any help!
Also in C&E
		
Click to expand...



Is it flat or jump? Cant really advise on position apart from to say when galloping imagine a martini glass and your body should make that shape with your back pretty much flat like it is the top of a martini glass. It hurts, the horse will pull your shoulders to hell, but you will get a good six pack. 

Personally the best thing you can do is postpone your employment and enrol in the racing school!!! 

Racing is a whole new world away from even high end eventing etc. 

A fit healthy racehorse is NOT that easy to ride. I did a day at the racing school, and bear in mind I was riding fit, competing etc...I thought I was going to die and ached for a week afterwards. 

I expect they will put you on easy rides but they will still expect you to ride horses  and know everything from galloping in a group (avoiding clipping the horse in fronts heels whilst being told to sit on them) to how to stop a horse from galloping off when you are already at a gallop etc etc etc 

I have got contacts and friends in racing, I think they are all barking, work very very hard for little money and fall off regularly  whilst the stories are fantastic, of horses buggering off across the downs etc, I would not want to do it myself!!  My best friend worked in racing for 10 years and I have seen her ride out with an assortment of injuries including breaks and tendon strains, appendicitis, etc, just because she has produced a horse, doesnt want another lad sitting on it, and it has a race in a week. 

As for the horses in the stables, things are done a certain way  horses always tied up at back of stables, horses fresh and fit and trying to jump on top of you etc etc  -   and I have first hand experience of that! 

I have had plenty of ex racers, I love them, and I have been involved in racing one way or another  for years, but racing folk and race horses are a quirky world of their own!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (25 August 2010)

I did an intensive 2 week course at the NRC a few yrs back and I have to say I would absolutely recommend, if you are able to go or at the British Racing School? They will teach you position on the mechanical horse before setting you loose on the gallops! Position wise, yes they will expect you to bridge your reins and hold them steady and low on the neck. Your body position needs to be over your hands, if that makes sense!? Try not to take a pull because it will only make them go faster. Try and maintain your balance with your legs and body. You don't need to ride really short because you will find it really hard to balance if you do. Getting on the horse, well someone will be there to leg you up but it's done on the move so just go with it and when you're on, just let them walk off. 

Might be an idea to have a word with trainer or head lad/lass to find out exactly whats expected of you, riding wise and ask them any questions before you start. They'll thank you for it!

Best of luck!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 August 2010)

Sanolly said:



			I have anew job in a racing yard - general groom and rider! I have absolutely no idea about work riding racehorses so any help please?! Tips on position, where to put hands, single hand bridges and vaulting on would be very much appreciated! Cuppa's and choccy hobnobs for any help!
Also in C&E
		
Click to expand...

dont worry- i assume your new employers know that you are new to this sort of work, i went from a stud farm straight into a NH stables, i soon learnt to ride short and i have the scars to prove it!! having said that, it was the best job in the world so go for it,you will soon learn to relax and bridge your reins, things have changed in riding since i was employed but riding racers hasn't- go and enjoy yourself and dont let others put you off!!


----------



## Sanolly (25 August 2010)

R2R said:



			Is it flat or jump? both but I am not expected to jump  

you will get a good six pack. awesome 

Racing is a whole new world away from even high end eventing etc. [COLOR=="SeaGreen"]OMG what am I doing LOL [/COLOR] 

A fit healthy racehorse is NOT that easy to ride. I did a day at the racing school, and bear in mind I was riding fit, competing etc...I thought I was going to die and ached for a week afterwards. Yep expecting that one, have only gone "up the valley" so one good canter/gallop about a mile? so legs ok so far (took Little Miss up the gallops at LMEQ a few times so legs are fairly muscly) but I know it's going to hurt when I really start work riding

I expect they will put you on easy rides but they will still expect you to ride horses &#8211; and know everything from galloping in a group (avoiding clipping the horse in front&#8217;s heels whilst being told to sit on them) to how to stop a horse from galloping off when you are already at a gallop etc etc etc it's a very small yard so only 3 riders - including me - at any time phew!

I have got contacts and friends in racing, I think they are all barking, work very very hard for little money and fall off regularly &#8211; whilst the stories are fantastic, of horses buggering off across the downs etc, I would not want to do it myself!!  My best friend worked in racing for 10 years and I have seen her ride out with an assortment of injuries including breaks and tendon strains, appendicitis, etc, just because she has produced a horse, doesn&#8217;t want another lad sitting on it, and it has a race in a week. 

As for the horses in the stables, things are done a certain way &#8211; horses always tied up at back of stables, horses fresh and fit and trying to jump on top of you etc etc  -   and I have first hand experience of that! 

I have had plenty of ex racers, I love them, and I have been involved in racing one way or another  for years, but racing folk and race horses are a quirky world of their own!! 

Good luck!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I think I will need it! Loving it so far - can't get over how small the horses are, all of them are only bout 15.1hh! I don't seem to have a problem pulling them up but the head lass (see terminology  LOL) said "I look across at you and I can instantly tell you are a 'rider' rider rather than a work rider!"


----------



## guesstimation (25 August 2010)

Try not to worry and enjoy it!  I can't think of any tips right now as it was so long ago but I worked at a racing yard in Newmarket when I first left school and loved the riding, I'd give anyting to have another go on those gallops!!  I knew nothing about rdiding race horses but got on fine.

Ensure you have a tough attitude as the yard folk can all be a bit lively with the banter!!  And be ready for hard work and long hours and little pay. I did it before minmum wage, my board was paid so I took home £15 a week to cover anything else.  For that I worked from 5.30am to 6.30pm with 2 hours off for lunch 7 days a week one week then 5 & half days the next. I was supposed to go to the racing school but I didn't hack the hours and banter well myself - wish I had been a little older with a bit more life experience then it would have been fine!

So just enjoy and try not to worry, the horses vary some a calm and cool others are the stereotype loony tbs!


----------



## guesstimation (25 August 2010)

R2R said:



			As for the horses in the stables, things are done a certain way  horses always tied up at back of stables, horses fresh and fit and trying to jump on top of you etc etc  -   and I have first hand experience of that!
		
Click to expand...

LOL I remember the jumping on you part well!!


----------



## Horsehead (25 August 2010)

Sanolly said:



			Thanks I think I will need it! Loving it so far - can't get over how small the horses are, all of them are only bout 15.1hh! I don't seem to have a problem pulling them up but the head lass (see terminology  LOL) said "I look across at you and I can instantly tell you are a 'rider' rider rather than a work rider!"
		
Click to expand...

Job sounds great (just from the sentence haha) very jealous, glad you're enjoying it and getting on well!!! I bet you got into the swing of it easily! I'd love to work on a racing yard!

xxxx


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 August 2010)

-----also the pride of taking "your" horse to the races and leading it round is something else, more often than not there is a prize(usually financial) for the best turned out which gives extra incentive!!!! i am so envious-----


----------



## foxy1 (25 August 2010)

All of above plus; 

When you get legged up it's just 'UP!' none of this one, two, three lark 

Don't wear jods, wear jeans

Have fun!

I worked in racing for 2 years as a youngster, not the worse paid horsey job by a long way, extra money for taking your horse racing and overnight stays and a percentage of the winnings (all goes in to a kitty and shared out between all the lads) plus tips from owners- alot more than when I worked with Eventers where you get lower wage and bu**er all extra!


----------



## Sanolly (25 August 2010)

foxy1 said:



			All of above plus;

When you get legged up it's just 'UP!' none of this one, two, three lark yep learnt that one on Monday at the interview - cue very un-elegant mount!

Don't wear jods, wear jeansAWESOME!! I hate riding in jods!

Have fun!

I worked in racing for 2 years as a youngster, not the worse paid horsey job by a long way, extra money for taking your horse racing and overnight stays and a percentage of the winnings (all goes in to a kitty and shared out between all the lads) plus tips from owners- alot more than when I worked with Eventers where you get lower wage and bu**er all extra!
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I could use the extra money! Thanks x


----------



## GLEEK (25 August 2010)

Hope you enjoy it. Have pm'd you. The money is pretty good really. I worked in a yard and we had a filly that won oaks and the owner gave us all 500Quid 3 days later. I think in newmarket on the gallops body protectors are compulsary now. Make sure you wear one!! (lecture over!!!)


----------



## Aces_High (26 August 2010)

Sanolly - any questions you have ask away.  Having been in racing for 20+ years I am happy to help!  My main piece of advice is.....  Don't pull your jerks up really short until you feel ready - you will feel unbalanced and will get "jelly" legs!  I'd go a hole shorter a bit at a time.  Once  you get the hang of the feel of a horse on the bridle you will know that you can relax as it's not going to p*** off with you it's just swinging along.  You'll learn to judge speed as you get used to riding them.  Use your neck strap - very important piece of advice.  You can use it help your balance as you won't be pulling the horse in the mouth, helps to keep your hands still and if you're on something that might whip round or throw a few bucks in, it will help keep you in the plate!!  Hopefully in a smaller yard the banter will not be too much for you but stand up for yourself as it can be quite intense!!  You'll have a ball and there's nothing better than riding a really good horse which later goes on to be a stallion or a filly who goes on to be a good broodmare.  When you get a spare minute start looking at their pedigree's - very interesting.  Just scribble down what's on their door cards and RP search away!  I'm happy to give you more info if you want it!  Be cool if you can update us with your progress.


----------



## Montyforever (26 August 2010)

PM tonitot 

She currently works in a flat racing yard!


----------



## foxy1 (26 August 2010)

Oh forgot to say, get yourself some goggles to protect your eyes from the mud on the gallops, really really important bit of kit!


----------



## Enfys (26 August 2010)

Sanolly said:



			but the head lass (see terminology  LOL) said "I look across at you and I can instantly tell you are a 'rider' rider rather than a work rider!"
		
Click to expand...

Aha and I always got the opposite, (first time I rode a race horse they left the jerks up high, told me to stop fussing, get on with it and "copy us") as a result of work riding I always rode very short  even when I went back to 'proper' riding.

Some good advice there, go with the flow, and enjoy.

I loved it so much I bought my own horse and got my ticket. 

I am very envious, wish I could turn the clock back 20 years and do it all again


----------



## R2R (27 August 2010)

Oooh if you go galloping at LMEQ you must  be near me


----------



## McNally (27 August 2010)

You will be fine.
The worst thing i found was the pain- OMG i was so sore and stiff for days after the first time!
Its all in the position you need to get your lower leg further forward than you might feel is right but this enables you to keep proper hold and pull the horse up.
I ended up trying to pull up with my shoulders hence the pain after also the reason i managed to overtake everyone! *woops*

You will love it- I often take a fit eventer up the gallops for a friend and the speed is nothing compared with racers.

Have fun x


----------



## Sanolly (27 August 2010)

R2R I am about 20 mins from LMEQ, aren't the facilities drool making!

Yes learnt how to pull up properly today, (stick legs forward and sit up!) the horse I was on really made me work! We canter/gallop up a valley then swing into a field where we walk, then trot for a little bit down a path - or in my case today collected side-ways canter down it!
I think when she said I look like a "rider" rider she was talking about my hands, apparently I have a good position in the saddle (plate?) and keep nice and still. 
The nice thing is that I am only riding 1 horse a day at the moment, and they ave gradually been getting stronger! Not sure about next week though as the 3rd girl is on holiday so I am wondering if my riding workload is about to go up in a hurry! Are there any leg exercises I can do at home -squats etc?

I got to go racing yesterday it was a blast! Can't wait until it's my turn to lead the horses round!


----------



## GLEEK (28 August 2010)

My first NH lead up was at Cheltenham! I never did any exercises for my legs your muscle will just gradually build up. Its great fun though isnt it?


----------



## pastie2 (28 August 2010)

Most of the time you will ride normal length and just up your jerks for fast work. Most trainers prefer their work riders to ride long and to put their horses into an outline.


----------

